# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Установка хр через сеть на нетбук нр2133

## tolikn71

Подскажите как это делается . Либо с хр либо с сервер 2003 через актив директорию можно как то . В биосе нетбука загрузка только либо с сети либо с жесткого . Или биос прошить можно. В общем любые варианты. Буду очень признателен

----------


## chip548

Загрузи под виндовс, сделай общий доступ на сидироме , зайди на диск с виндой и загружай

----------


## tolikn71

> Загрузи под виндовс, сделай общий доступ на сидироме , зайди на диск с виндой и загружай


во первых стролах своего письма хотелось сказать что sutap.exe вообще отказался под линуксом запускаться :mad: варианты есть ещё ?

----------


## chip548

Вот блин. попробуй  выставить в биосе загрузку через сеть, а на диске на другом компе загрзочный поставь. ,

_Добавлено через 3 минуты_
а с флешки нет варианта в биосе?

----------


## tolikn71

> Вот блин. попробуй  выставить в биосе загрузку через сеть, а на диске на другом компе загрзочный поставь. ,
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты_
> а с флешки нет варианта в биосе?


    с юсб облом . В биосе загрузка только с харда либо через DНCP сервер путем подключения изернета . Это целая история . Поставить сервер настроить dsn-службу  поднять домен, настроить службу каталогов активдиректори(AD) тот же днср настроить, прописать софт на загрузку(надо софт переписать в формат msi, закатать его на автозагрузку при подключении и получении динамического айпи бук должен подхватить загруз-тоже гемор) вроде ничего не забыл  . Такую чачу мутить прийдется а что делать вариантов других пока не вижу

_Добавлено через 7 минут_



> Вот блин. попробуй  выставить в биосе загрузку через сеть, а на диске на другом компе загрзочный поставь. ,
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты_
> а с флешки нет варианта в биосе?


    с юсб облом . В биосе загрузка только с харда либо через DНCP сервер путем подключения изернета . Это целая история . Поставить сервер настроить dsn-службу  поднять домен, настроить службу каталогов активдиректори(AD) тот же днср настроить, прописать софт на загрузку(надо софт переписать в формат msi, закатать его на автозагрузку при подключении и получении динамического айпи бук должен подхватить загруз-тоже гемор) вроде ничего не забыл  . Такую чачу мутить прийдется а что делать вариантов других пока не вижу

_Добавлено через 4 минуты_



> Вот блин. попробуй  выставить в биосе загрузку через сеть, а на диске на другом компе загрзочный поставь. ,
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты_
> а с флешки нет варианта в биосе?


    с юсб облом . В биосе загрузка только с харда либо через DНCP сервер путем подключения изернета . Это целая история . Поставить сервер настроить dsn-службу  поднять домен, настроить службу каталогов активдиректори(AD) тот же днср настроить, прописать софт на загрузку(надо софт переписать в формат msi, закатать его на автозагрузку при подключении и получении динамического айпи бук должен подхватить загруз-тоже гемор) вроде ничего не забыл  . Такую чачу мутить прийдется а что делать вариантов других пока не вижу

_Добавлено через 2 минуты_



> Вот блин. попробуй  выставить в биосе загрузку через сеть, а на диске на другом компе загрзочный поставь. ,
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты_
> а с флешки нет варианта в биосе?


    с юсб облом . В биосе загрузка только с харда либо через DНCP сервер путем подключения изернета . Это целая история . Поставить сервер настроить dsn-службу  поднять домен, настроить службу каталогов активдиректори(AD) тот же днср настроить, прописать софт на загрузку(надо софт переписать в формат msi, закатать его на автозагрузку при подключении и получении динамического айпи бук должен подхватить загруз-тоже гемор) вроде ничего не забыл  . Такую чачу мутить прийдется а что делать вариантов других пока не вижу

_Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут_



> Вот блин. попробуй  выставить в биосе загрузку через сеть, а на диске на другом компе загрзочный поставь. ,
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты_
> а с флешки нет варианта в биосе?


    с юсб облом . В биосе загрузка только с харда либо через DНCP сервер путем подключения изернета . Это целая история . Поставить сервер настроить dsn-службу  поднять домен, настроить службу каталогов активдиректори(AD) тот же днср настроить, прописать софт на загрузку(надо софт переписать в формат msi, закатать его на автозагрузку при подключении и получении динамического айпи бук должен подхватить загруз-тоже гемор) вроде ничего не забыл  . Такую чачу мутить прийдется а что делать вариантов других пока не вижу

----------


## chip548

Есть вариант, снимай свой жесткий диск, договаривайся с кем нибудь из владельцев ноутбуков, форматируй там диск и устанавливай икспи. по моему жесткие одного типа. и они сьемные

----------


## kirBI

tolikn71 c USB не облом на сайте FlashBoot.ru есть отличная утилитка вот ссылка на одну из таких Утилит подбирать нужно под свою флэшку. Суть в следующем, запускаешь эту софтинку и создаешь на своей флэхе виртуальный сидюк на который можно развернуть образ винды, фишка такого варианта в том что из под биоса нетбука да и любого другого современного компа видится как железка CD :-)

----------


## mr.L

Есть софтина Acronis Snap Deploy с её помощью накатываю по ADешке образ системы на все машины, как варинт можешь при помощи её попробовать, узнать о ней можешь лтбо на сайте Acronis, либо просто поGOOGLEв.

----------

